# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Madereros peruanos podrían negociar mejores precios para proyectos habitacionales estatales

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Para impulsar sector maderero debido a caída esperada de 50% en exportaciones por menor demanda este año.*   _Fábrica de pisos de madera_  *Lima, ago. 09 (ANDINA).-* Los empresarios madereros peruanos estarían dispuestos a negociar mejores precios con los inversionistas a cargo de la ejecución de proyectos habitacionales estatales como Mivivienda y Techo Propio, con el objetivo de impulsar al sector maderero, informó el presidente de la Cámara Nacional Forestal, Ignacio Lombardi.  
Tenemos proyectos habitacionales estatales que están comprando los productos hechos en base a madera a otros países como Chile por su menor precio, aunque no lo sea por su calidad, declaró a la agencia *Andina*. 
Explicó que si bien los precios de las maderas peruanas en el mercado local son superiores a los de los productos importados, los precios de la producción nacional podrían negociarse entre las empresas inmobiliarias y los madereros. 
Se podría llegar a tener un mejor precio en el que ambas partes ganen, pero sobre todo en el que se apoye al producto peruano, puntualizó. 
Propuso que de existir un margen entre el precio negociado y el precio actual, éste debería ser asumido por el Estado pues sería mínimo y ayudaría al sector a enfrentar las pérdidas que ya se tienen y que serán más dramáticas al cierre del año. 
De acuerdo a las proyecciones, durante el 2009 las exportaciones madereras podrían registrar una caída de 50 por ciento respecto a lo obtenido el año pasado debido a menores envíos y, por ende, menor demanda en los mercados internacionales, añadió. 
Lombardi sostuvo que actualmente Perú comercializa una de las maderas más valiosos, la caoba, además de otra madera dura para pisos, pero sólo la caoba representa más del 80 por ciento de los ingresos por exportaciones de madera.Temas similares: Artículo: Berries peruanos tendrán mayor demanda y mejores precios este año, prevé Sierra Exportadora Artículo: Industria pisquera podrá negociar mejores precios a nivel internacional con instalación de consejo regulador Precios de productos agrícolas podrían bajar hasta en 30% entre mayo y junio Mangos peruanos podrían ingresar libremente a Japón a partir de segundo semestre Mangos peruanos podrían ingresar libremente a Japón a partir de segundo semestre

----------

